# Pics from Seattle 02 Drive Today



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I am considering buying and restoring an 02. Went on a drive with the local 02 special interest group today. These are the pics.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice weather and it looks like fun! How many cars showed up?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll take the orange Tii please.

Alex


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I'll take the orange Tii please.
> 
> Alex


That car has original paint. I couldn't believe it. Looks amazing in real life. (not bad in photos either!)


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Great pictures Jon, Thanks. :thumbup: 
You guys MUST have enjoyed THAT weather! :thumbup: 

Now line them up in a caravan and head down to Bimmerfest.  

Hope to see YOU at least Jon.


----------

